# classical composer that spurt a mollet haircut even it's not hip in 2018



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Another funny post about , innocent humor...(im thankful of being bald mollet ishe, no mollet 4 me) perhaps Yanni god know TC too

What about it folks, i too am not cool(i like it that way, because we all know being cool purpose is not being)) i spurt a clean brittish mustache look think clark gable and it rather black and well trim in a line, not a toothbrush mustache we understand i would have problem whit authority or whatever) lol , why do i do this because i want clean cut mustache ala brittish or german(non hitlerian stach pls) be hip again in 2018, im sorry but it's just the way.

That the way of the world (Flipper california noise punker would agree)


:tiphat:


----------

